# flashes of anxiety attacks?



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

Anyone ever just get a 2 second flash of anxiety for no reason at all? Like I'll be sitting in front of the TV, then all of the sudden feel that twinge. What does that mean? Is it a buried emotion trying to come out?


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

Also- I forgot to mention that it will go away and I'll be normal again. What is up with that?!


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

That anxiety feeling can come and go at the drop of a hat. Have you tried Xanax or one of the other true anti-anxiety meds? It worked for me. Take care.


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

I have that hydroxyzine-originally prescribed for nausea, but I use it for anxiety. I have a new doctor's appt. Thursday and am going to mention this as my main cause for stomach trouble. Though now I feel I'm battling anxiety more than actual stomach issues. Is there a form of Xanax where you can take it as necessary and not every day? Or is it better to take that type of thing every day and just know that you won't be anxious ever again? (or out-of-control anxious anyway).


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

It really depends. When I had recurring panic attacks years ago--but no D--I was on Xanax every day. As it got better, the dose was reduced and finally it was just as needed. This time, the D came before the panic attacks and I started taking the Xanax twice a day...then added Effexor for depression. Now off Effexor and take just .25 Xanax a day. I plan to get off that after I return from a cross country trip next month---don't want D on the road!


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

ThanksI'll report back if I get any new info from the doctor. My worse fear is he'll make me deal with this on my own. My anxiety has gotten a little better over the past few months, but who knows what will happen next to aggravate it again. I just want to be prepared with something to help me get through it if it does happen!


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2004)

AlmostFamous - does knowing that you are NOT alone help at all - perhaps this sounds rather lame but my god this site has helped me get through about the worst month of my life (health wise that is). I've had IBS for about 7/8 years and have managed OK with it but things got a whole helluva lot worse when my 3rd little girl started school. Felt completely lost, suddenly symptoms loomed over the rest of my life and I felt incredibly depressed (I'm usually quite a full on person). This site is what I've clung onto. Here in the UK IBS is very poorly understood. If it isn't cancer - they ain't interested!!So, onwards and upwards, hope you feel better soon.Sue


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

Yes! I do feel better knowing that I'm not crazy. Anyhow- my doctor prescribed ativan. Let you know how that works out! He said not to take it every day, but when necessary. I told him my goal is to remember what it's like not to be worried and have this dormany anxiety that's ready to break out at any time.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Get some books by Claire Weeks. They were written years ago but still make a lot of sense! I recently read two of her books and got a lot from them.


----------



## dysilap (Feb 14, 2004)

I was worried about my trip to Florida and was on oxazepam, which helped me relax in everyday situations but needed something more, my psychiatrist finally gave me some Xanax, just enough to take on my trip, but just knowing i have that makes me feel calmer, wish me luck on my trip. Calif, my pharmacist said taking it long term caused constipation, maybe that is what helped with the D, just a thought, I am mainly C or A unless anxious or ate something bad. Laura


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2004)

I'd have to second the Claire Weekes material that *JenS* mentioned - didn't realise it was in book form. Jen, do you have any titles please?I had to review a whole range of audio recordings that Claire Weekes had made, and they really are very good for people who suffer from anxiety. If you can get hold of a copy from the library, it's well worth listening to.


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

Oh cool- people keep suggesting the audio hypnotherapy for anxiety but I hadn't seen any actual authors or titles to look up.


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2004)

Almost Famous,the Claire Weekes series is calles: "Hope and Help for your Nerves" - bear in mind that this was written a *long* time ago, so you might have to hunt around for both the books and certainly the audio stuff. The tapes I reviewd were part of an existing collection made up over the years from the OT department, so some titles may not be in "print" any longer? We are trying to impose some order on the chaos....heh.*five minutes later*Good news!A search of amazon throws this up: http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detai...086508?v=glance see if you can find the audio programme too because you can listen to it before you go to sleep; also, Claire made a tape which helps to get you motivated in the mornings too. She's very matter of fact; think "old school" but is incredibly effective.Try to track these down:Weekes, Claire: ï¿½Hope and Help for Your Nerves: Part One.ï¿½Weekes, Claire: ï¿½Hope and Help for Your Nerves: Part Two.ï¿½Weekes, Claire: ï¿½Nervous Fatigue.ï¿½Weekes, Claire: ï¿½Goodnight, Good Morning.ï¿½A book (also in audio programme format) by Susan Jeffers called "Feel The Fear, and Do It Anyway."A search of amazon.co.uk shows these audiobooks; titles are a little different so bear that in mind if you ruun your own search: http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/search...4626949-0312456 I'll try and pull some more up later. Hope this helps!


----------



## 16631 (Apr 21, 2005)

I read Hope and Help For Your Nerves back probably when it came out. I liked that one a lot, if I remember correctly. There was another one about panic which helped me tremendously and I'd carry it with me everywhere!


----------



## 20486 (Jul 7, 2005)

I have had anxiety now for three yrs and it seems to rear its ugly head every so often. I recently found out I have Gerd and my anxietyhas gotten worse!! I can't eat too good,I sleepawful I feel edgey all day I feel like I can't take a full breath in. I was on Lexapro,but I got a rash over my body. My Dr put me on Ativanand take a half pill now twice a day till it settles down he says. I want on something else soon I don't think that I can take much more of this. It affects my life. My husband is understanding,but my siblings and father that isa different story. I feel so alone sometimes,I need to know that they are others out there like me and can support me.


----------



## 20327 (Jun 5, 2005)

Ativan has greatly increased my quality of life. No more panic or anxiet y attacks.


----------

